# UK TTXGP Race Bike for Sale



## Arc EV Racing (Nov 3, 2010)

*Already posted in the classifieds section. *

*MRB Racing’s TTXGP Electric Race bike is up for sale.*

After the completion of a successful season the UK TTXGP championship our 2010 race bike is up for sale so we can concentrate on building next years machine.

The RGV-E is based on a converted Suzuki RGV250 Vj21, powering the bike is a single Agni 95r DC permanent magnet motor rated at 33Kw max. The bike will come complete with its 45Ah, 72v LiFeBATT power source, which has easily provided sufficient power for 25 racing miles. For control the bike utilises a Kelly KDC72601 72v controller.

Included in the sale will be a range of spares that includes sprockets, foot pegs and levers, wheels, disc brakes, sprocket covers, wet tyres, 72v charger.

Also provided with the bike will be the Technical construction file, this documents the bikes build history and spec, contains all relevant wiring diagrams and all of the engineering structural calculations that were carried out. The TCF and the bikes safety and control systems have fully met the requirements for entry into the TTXGP series.

The bike would provide and excellent entry route into electric bike racing and due to its simple construction and layout and is extremely easy and cheap to run. As MRB Racing will be competing in next years championship also we would be on hand to provide assistance where required and would of course help any newer owner with its use in the future.

In addition to this the bike would also make an excellent commuter / road bike after a simple conversion process, the range of the bike can easily be increased by lowering a controller setting which will turn this from race bike to road bike. A full charge costing only a few pence.

In terms of condition the bike itself is excellent. All of the bearings on the machine were new when the bike was built and the bike has been very well cared for during the season. The bike’s fibreglass race fairings do bare the scars of a race machine and have been modified as the season has progressed to suit our modifications.

£Please call or check http://www.mrbracing.co.uk/services.html for more info.

If you are interested in finding out more about the sale please get in touch through the contact page on the site or call Brendan on +44 7976 397968​


----------

